# Official Announcement: 2006 Slatyfork Shuffle



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

This year the 4th annual Slatyfork Shuffle will be held earlier in the summer than the traditional time due to several factors. Everything else will be pretty much the same.

When: *Wednesday, June 21 through Sunday, June 25 2006*

Where: Tea Creek Campground, Pocahontas County, WV

All are invited and welcomed, with the regular caveats. Please leave Fido at home. Please do not expect to blare your radios. And, as always, no clown suits please.

For any other info (directions, amenities, tips on what to bring, availability of gas/beer/liquor, etc) please just ask in reply to this topic.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Just put in my vacation request for the Shuffle...*

Can't wait to ride.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Scheduled that week for vacation back in January and always come to that area. Hope to finally meet a few folks from the forum and get back on those trails. Usually camp at Beaver Creek but may make an exception this year and set up earlier in the week at Tea Creek. Not sure how well my son and I will keep up but we can find our way around. I can furnish some more suds and have a pickup if we need to set up some shuttles.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Nobody should be worried about trying to "keep up". Its all for fun, and there's never been any egos or attitudes to spoil the fun for all. The majority of riders that have attended in the past are faster than I am, but we stay relatively together and take frequent enough breaks to prevent mass separation and nobody has ever gotten lost (except when I've taken the entire ride into uncharted territiry once a few years back...anybody remember that trip on Boundary Trail?) but we were all lost together, so it didn't really matter. Technically, I knew where we were, but knew even less than normal about the trail and its conditions.  

BTW, Tea Creek is run by the USFS. No showers, no electricity or camper hook-ups. Pit toilets. Sites are $8/night. Hand pumped water, but I'd advise you to bring bottled water for drinking. Better yet, just bring lots and lots of beer. Site limits are 8 people per site (looseley enforced) and 2 vehicles per site (not a problem, as there are overflow parking spots available in the campground). Nearest gas/groceries/supplies in Marlinton, approximately 20 miles away. Cell phones are useless, unless they double as a spoke wrench or something handy. Nearest pay phone in Edray, about 17 miles out. Anglers might wish to consider bringing that equipment too, as the Williams River (borders the campground) offers some great trout fishing. If you want a preview, check out HecklerBoy's website, the link is just below his signature on his post above. 

Of course, "wing night" will be back. I'm not sure which flavors will be on hand, but there will be more than enough of Ol' Doc Davis' Magical Corn Elixir to ease any pains and bodily discomforts you may experience from the hyper technical singletrack we're sure to encounter. Rimel area will again be back to grade-A shape by the time the Shuffle hits. One or two new routes may be added, and old favorites like Red Run are a sure bet.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

davis said:


> (except when I've taken the entire ride into uncharted territiry once a few years back...anybody remember that trip on Boundary Trail?)


We may have been lost, but we had some gorgeous views.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm hoping to be able to make it. As of right now I don't have any races or arts and crafts fairs scheduled that weekend. Unfortunately that could change at any moment though.

Oh, if I even think about bringing any lightweight tires someone please hit me over the head with a ball bat.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

LowCel said:


> Oh, if I even think about bringing any lightweight tires someone please hit me over the head with a ball bat.


Not a problem, Low. HecklerBoy said BallBat will be there again this year!!! Still, he looks pretty heavy, so I'm not sure how this would work. Glad to hear these dates work for you (at least as of today). I'm also sure this comes as a relief to the entire mountain bike tire inner-tube industry at large. Without your annual contribution at Slatyfork, many Taiwanese laborers would not get their Christmas bonus!


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

davis said:


> Not a problem, Low. HecklerBoy said BallBat will be there again this year!!! Still, he looks pretty heavy, so I'm not sure how this would work. Glad to hear these dates work for you (at least as of today). I'm also sure this comes as a relief to the entire mountain bike tire inner-tube industry at large. Without your annual contribution at Slatyfork, many Taiwanese laborers would not get their Christmas bonus!


Ughh, I just wish you were joking. In the past three years I have only flatted (not including roadie) on two occasions, resulting in five flats. They were both while riding Slatyfork. If for no other reason I have to attend just so I can get some practice changing tires.

Now I have to go find some wood to knock on.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Davis, You're still planning on Douthat right? If so, I think I'll skip Slatyfork for that gathering later in the yr. It would be better for my schedule and all.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Davis, You're still planning on Douthat right? If so, I think I'll skip Slatyfork for that gathering later in the yr. It would be better for my schedule and all.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

crashedandburned said:


> Davis, You're still planning on Douthat right? If so, I think I'll skip Slatyfork for that gathering later in the yr. It would be better for my schedule and all.


crashedandburned,

I've enjoyed your ride reports and had hoped we'd see you on the trails this year. It just happened I was already scheduled for vacation before they set the date for Slatyfork and was planning on being near Marlinton anyway, so I'm going to do my best to make it there.

Apparently Douthat has some good trails. I've never ridden there. Have only read a few of the posts here on the forum. I like exploring new trails myself so I may have to take a trip there. I'll watch for that thread and maybe I can that one also. Hope the sun keeps the trails dry for you. Watch out for that dust..


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> Davis, You're still planning on Douthat right? If so, I think I'll skip Slatyfork for that gathering later in the yr. It would be better for my schedule and all.


Yes, still hoping to take Travelling Medicine Show to Douthat State Park, VA somewheres around late July or mid to late August. Granted, that means it will be HOT and the climbs will be killers, but I actually like riding in the heat. Was going to do them in the opposite order originally but sometimes you gotta roll with the punches. Tentative plan for Douthat is to rent one of the big cabins and have everyone fork over their share of the rent upon arrival. If things get too chaotic, we may just aim for all camping, but Douthat's a little different than Tea Creek. At Tea Creek, there's basically no outside enforcement of rules/regulations unless there'e gun play or any other extremely loud after-hours activity that brings complaints from other campers. Douthat has a "no alcohol" policy in their campsites  , and well, you can just imagine. Therefore, the cabins are probably the way to go at Douthat, and thats gonna take a measure of planning that I'm ot used to so it'll take some time.


----------



## Mynamesrob (Jul 25, 2004)

WV, huh? With any luck, I will be in MD or VA come that timeframe. If the wife lets me out, I would love to take a trip like this.

Is it over a 4 day weekend?


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

U mean a trip w/o Davis's rumatory medicine????? What fun can that be. I'm up for the cabin or tent thing. Whatever works out best. Only request I have is not to make it the weekends of July 22 or Aug 12. Any other time should be good for me. As for Slatyfork, I would love to be there, but giving the rising costs of gas and other engagements that I need to make trips for this yr, I think I'll forgo Slaty in Lu (sp?) of Douthat this yr. Hope ya can forgive me! Again, If I can be helpful, please let me know.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

outdoornut said:


> crashedandburned,
> 
> I've enjoyed your ride reports and had hoped we'd see you on the trails this year. It just happened I was already scheduled for vacation before they set the date for Slatyfork and was planning on being near Marlinton anyway, so I'm going to do my best to make it there.
> 
> Apparently Douthat has some good trails. I've never ridden there. Have only read a few of the posts here on the forum. I like exploring new trails myself so I may have to take a trip there. I'll watch for that thread and maybe I can that one also. Hope the sun keeps the trails dry for you. Watch out for that dust..


Hey there OD. Thanks for the compliment. Ya, as I stated above I think I need to be a little conservitive of what trips I plan to ride this yr. I know they're saying gas is going to get bad this yr and I would LOVE to go to Douthat (I thought that's what Davis was planning at first) and Slatyfork. But as w/ live in general, one has to make some choices. So I hope that Davis or the rest of the gang doesn't take offense of me passing up the Gathering and wait a couple more months.

I've only been to Douthat once for a couple hrs on my way to Maryland and LOVED what little of it I had a chance to explore. I can't wait until I can go back. Hope you can make it there.


----------



## copperdoc (Mar 20, 2006)

How technical is this ride going to be? I ask cause I used to ride trails alot, then I had to get a real job, so all I ride much anymore is sidewalks, and a little of New River Gorges easier trails when I have the time off work!


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

copperdoc said:


> How technical is this ride going to be? I ask cause I used to ride trails alot, then I had to get a real job, so all I ride much anymore is sidewalks, and a little of New River Gorges easier trails when I have the time off work!


We basically ride for four days or so. A few years back we managed to calculate a total distance of about 70 miles, so they're not extremely long rides, but they are very technical. Technical singletrack is Slatyfork's calling card, and our "intermediate" trails would be "advanced" trails elsewhere. We tend to stick to our "advanced" trails during the Shuffle, with the odd "intermediate" thrown in here and there as connectors. To see some pics, check out HecklerBoy's website, the link is under the signature in his posts. Be advised that the pictures don't really do the terrain justice, they look easier in the pics than from the saddle. I'm not trying to be discouraging, just trying to be honest. I'd say the rides at the Shuffle are going to be challenging to any rider that considers themselves a "strong intermediate" rider. When you throw in the hangover factor, things get even more fun.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Mynamesrob said:


> Is it over a 4 day weekend?


To my knowledge, no. I don't even think there are any holidays around that time. However, I just realized that it will begin on the longest day of the year, the Summer Solstice, so if your into the pagan/druid thing, you might consider that a holiday, but I doubt there's any paid vacation days involved. None the less, its a good time, and if you can only hit a couple of days it may be worth the ride over here. Depending on where in MD/VA you'll be, it could be a loooong ride just to get here, so keep that in mind. Chili comes from around Frostburg, MD, and I think it takes him almost 4 hours from there, if that helps as a reference point.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

bump.....


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

From Parkersburg WV It takes me 4 hours to get there no matter how fast I drive. However, Pocahontas County is worth the drive. 

Bump


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

outdoornut - maybe we can get together for a ride sometime. I live just south of Ripley. Will you be racing mountwood?


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

LowCel said:


> outdoornut - maybe we can get together for a ride sometime. I live just south of Ripley. Will you be racing mountwood?


LowCel, would be glad to get together for a ride sometime. I believe you know KSF pretty well and my son and I plan on riding that as soon as we get a decent weekend  or I would be glad to hit any of the trails at Mountwood. The time change this coming weekend will make it easier to get out after work for an evening ride.

As for racing in general, I've never attempted it. Not that it doesn't interest me. I've just never found a listing for "slow old guy"  and most often share the rides with my son who is coming along well. However I am a (HAM) Radio Operator and always help with the safety communications at that event, so I'll be there. I love mountain biking and do my best to help whenever I can. I usually setup at that nasty drop just off THE MOON, you may know as the "OH SH!T" spot on the trail. Just in case a fellow rider has an unfortunate moment, we are there to assist.

Are you going to do the Challenge? If so let me know what to watch for and we'll be sure to cheer you on at the drop.

I'll shoot you a PM if one of the weekends coming up looks good and we plan to ride or you can do the same if you plan on coming up this way or heading to KSF. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

counting down the days. Hopefully I'll be there as well.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Capt_phun said:


> counting down the days. Hopefully I'll be there as well.


Capt_phun, LowCel, Good luck to both of you!

Capt_phun, you gonna be wearing SpongeBob?  I'm sure I could spot that.

Keep me informed and maybe I can get a chance to say hello in person either before or after the race.

Not many days to go. The trails at Mountwood were in great shape at the end of January. That was the last time I was out there. With the weather report looking like is, I'll likely be able advise further this weekend.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

LowCel said:


> outdoornut - maybe we can get together for a ride sometime. I live just south of Ripley. Will you be racing mountwood?


Hey LC, I'm thinking of rolling into town one weekend in late May, early June. Maybe ON can join us on a group hug, Opps, I mean ride.


----------



## Braids (Jan 12, 2004)

Why is this not listed in the gatherings at the top?


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

crashedandburned said:


> Hey LC, I'm thinking of rolling into town one weekend in late May, early June. Maybe ON can join us on a group hug, Opps, I mean ride.


Sounds good C&B, the ride that is  However, I sure plan on doing better than this evening. I was able to take off a couple hours early from work, threw things together and hit the trials. The weather was absolutely beautiful. But I soon discovered, like every year at this time, the lack of regular riding really takes it's toll. For the first hour it felt like I was spinning on flat tires and my legs felt terrible. I may make an attempt at a ride report later.

Anyway, the trails we rode are in Great Shape, even after all the rain we've had. Looks like they will be in good shape for the race. They have replaced that 2" X 6" board of a bridge on Haystack with a nice boardwalk that takes you through what used to be very damp section of trail just after crossing that narrow bridge. That is the only new feature I saw on this side. Didn't make it over on Trip to the Moon side, we were running out of daylight.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Braids said:


> Why is this not listed in the gatherings at the top?


Starting to wonder myself. Did ask Gregg/Francis via the System Forum if it could be added, perhaps nobody saw that post. All good things in all good time, I'm sure.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

cool pics outdoornut im moving to america


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*Thanks*



konut said:


> cool pics outdoornut im moving to america


I'm starting to like taking trail pictures. It give me an excuse for being slow. 

Some more good pics of trails in WV can be viewed at Hecklerboy's website below.

http://singletrack.wirefire.com/default.htm


----------



## Futurepath (Dec 30, 2004)

*Made the time...*

Finally, after saying I'll be at the shuffle the past two times, I'm finally going to be able to make it. Not going to let anything get in the way this time.

I went to Douthat this past weekend with a buddy. It was a great ride. Climbed Middle Mountain South to the Tuscarora Overlook, then flew the 5 miles down Stoney Run. That's just a great place to ride. Also, rode at Little Beaver State Park (WV), where several new trails have been developed, and they are a blast. Good technical fun. Not really great for a race course but fun to ride. I'll have some pics on my website pretty soon (as I have time).
futurepath.bravehost.com


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

outdoornut said:


> LowCel, would be glad to get together for a ride sometime. I believe you know KSF pretty well and my son and I plan on riding that as soon as we get a decent weekend  or I would be glad to hit any of the trails at Mountwood. The time change this coming weekend will make it easier to get out after work for an evening ride.
> 
> As for racing in general, I've never attempted it. Not that it doesn't interest me. I've just never found a listing for "slow old guy"  and most often share the rides with my son who is coming along well. However I am a (HAM) Radio Operator and always help with the safety communications at that event, so I'll be there. I love mountain biking and do my best to help whenever I can. I usually setup at that nasty drop just off THE MOON, you may know as the "OH SH!T" spot on the trail. Just in case a fellow rider has an unfortunate moment, we are there to assist.
> 
> ...


If you see me at the race give me a yell. I will be wearing a Mazza Vineyards / Inferno racing jersey and bibs and be on either a black Ellsworth Truth or a black Ellsworth Enlightenment. I am hoping to pre-ride the course sometime this week or next week. Not sure when. I have to decide how many road races I'll be doing this weekend and next then determine when I will have time to head to Mountwood.

I definitely know where that drop is. Me and a buddy of mine were fighting for position coming down that last year. Going full speed and actually pedalling. I hit the wrong line, the left one which resulted in a very fast drop. I landed it but it scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Futurepath (Dec 30, 2004)

*To those interested...Douthat*

Here's a link to my website about a trip report to Douthat.

http://futurepath.bravehost.com/REPORT.html


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*Nice pics !*



Futurepath said:


> Here's a link to my website about a trip report to Douthat.
> 
> http://futurepath.bravehost.com/REPORT.html


Bring that camera with you to Slatyfork. It does a good job, I have the model C340 and love it. I'm gonna have to go to Douthat now and see that overlook for myself. That is just plain awesome. Thanks for the ride report and pics.


----------



## Futurepath (Dec 30, 2004)

*Thanks*

No problem. Glad you like the pics and report. I'm definitely bringing the camera with me to Slatyfork. I won't be able to stay the whole time but at least for 3 days. I have Thursday - Saturday off work. Going to try to get the Wednesday off.

I'm going to start doing ride reports on every big or somewhat "little" trip I take this year.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*Link to Trail Map of Tea Creek area*

This is one of the better maps I have found of the Tea Creek Mountain area near Slatyfork and location of the Slatyfork Shuffle.

https://www.outdoortravels.com/files/maps_wv_trailmap_teacreek.jpg


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Matilda the Hun said:


> Gonna have to dig out my WV atlas/topo maps and see exactly where this is....


Look up Marlinton, WV on your map or atlas. Look north on Rt.219. About halfway between Marlinton and Slatyfork you will see Rt.150 (Highland Scenic Highway). Look west on 150 from that point and you will see where it crosses the Williams River and begins to turn south. Tea Creek Campground is right there just a short distance from that intersection with Forest Road 86.

Hope that helps..


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Hey easy with all the maps and free information. Last thing we need is bunch of Yankees from NJ coming and riding all the trails in Tea Creek.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Capt_phun said:


> Hey Hey easy with all the maps and free information. Last thing we need is bunch of Yankees from NJ coming and riding all the trails in Tea Creek.


 I didn't think about that! One Yankee from Juizeey is enough... I mean plenty.... I mean too much....... I mean........good!


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

outdoornut said:


> Anyway, the trails we rode are in Great Shape, even after all the rain we've had. Looks like they will be in good shape for the race. They have replaced that 2" X 6" board of a bridge on Haystack with a nice boardwalk that takes you through what used to be very damp section of trail just after crossing that narrow bridge. That is the only new feature I saw on this side. Didn't make it over on Trip to the Moon side, we were running out of daylight.


Is that section part of the Sport course? If so they have already removed all of the 2x6's. I've ridden the sport course twice over the past week and I didn't see them.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

LowCel said:


> Is that section part of the Sport course? If so they have already removed all of the 2x6's. I've ridden the sport course twice over the past week and I didn't see them.


LowCel, the boardwalk area of Haystack is not going to be in the course again this year. All the riders come down what we refer to as Upper Haystack, you then take a left up a short climb and connect into Log Jam to Collar Bone and back down the road to the parking area. So you will miss the boardwalk. I had heard they were going to use that section this year however I saw the markers Last Sunday and Thursday and the course map on the billboard in the parking area just yesterday when riding there. It appears they are running the same course as last year other than a couple redirects as different places on the trail.

What days were you there? I may have said hey in passing and didn't know it. We rode there Last Sunday afternoon, Thursday evening and then again yesterday. Lots of muddy spots where it is normally dry. Yesterday is as bad as I have ever seen Mountwood. Hope it dries up just a little before the race. The section through the field after the dam is very soft and Upper Haystack was a bit squirrely on that fast downhill section.

For those who won't be able to preride till just before the race, I have a photo of the Course Map if anyone would like it emailed to them. Send me a PM.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I rode it last Sunday ( a group of six of us ) and again yesterday by myself. I couldn't believe how muddy it was yesterday, it really has me concerned about my tire choice for the race. I was running Kenda Karma DTC's and I couldn't do anything with them. I was off of the bike five or six times on the climbs. My lap time was terrible, it took me 1:44 to complete the Sport course.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

LowCel said:


> I was running Kenda Karma DTC's and I couldn't do anything with them. I was off of the bike five or six times on the climbs.


Wow, I would have thought the Karma's would do good even in the mud. They appear to have a decent tread. Have you ever tried the Kenda Nevegal? That may be an option. I run one on the rear and it seems to have good traction in the mud. With the Stick-E compound it sticks good to hard pack and rock as well. Maybe the weather will give everyone a break and you won't have to worry about it.

Don't recall passing any Black Ellsworth's yesterday or last Sunday. So many times my rides are spur of the moment. I find out I've got a few hours so I take off for the trails. If we ever meet on the trails there, I ride a Forest Green Giant AC, I wear glasses and sport a mostly grey beard. If my son is with me, which is most of the time, his ride is a White & Black Scott Racing 24 and he loves to wear his grey full face 661 helmet instead of his regular lid.

That brings up a funny thought. Yesterday he got a nice warm shot of water from his hydration hose so he spit it out. Only he forgot he had on this full face and got a face full of water. We were rolling in the leaves laughing so hard. Had to get my composure so I could get a picture. Check it out !


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*Keeping it going....*

Bump......


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Bumpity Bump Bump....

Only 2 more months


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Getting closer...........

(shameless bump)


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Futurepath said:


> Here's a link to my website about a trip report to Douthat.
> 
> http://futurepath.bravehost.com/REPORT.html


Here's another for Douthat and Southern Traverse:

http://tinyurl.com/jbek2


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*This just in....*

Due to the generosity of HecklerBoy's lovely wife, it appears that there will be (hold onto your hats, kids) HOT SHOWERS AVAILABLE at the Shuffle this year! Probably not as fun as getting naked in Tea Creek in front of strangers, but still, its a plus. See you all soon!


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

davis said:


> Due to the generosity of HecklerBoy's lovely wife, it appears that there will be (hold onto your hats, kids) HOT SHOWERS AVAILABLE at the Shuffle this year! Probably not as fun as getting naked in Tea Creek in front of strangers, but still, its a plus. See you all soon!


AWW man.....I was looking foward to my nipples getting hard from jumping in that ice water! :cornut: :yesnod:


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Sweet, so we will finally be able to wash our bikes!!!!!! I hated the idea of having to put more poor bike in that cold water again this year.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

davis said:


> Due to the generosity of HecklerBoy's lovely wife, it appears that there will be (hold onto your hats, kids) HOT SHOWERS AVAILABLE at the Shuffle this year! Probably not as fun as getting naked in Tea Creek in front of strangers, but still, its a plus. See you all soon!


AWESOME! Hot showers WITH Hecklerboys wife!!! I'll be there early


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Capt_phun said:


> AWESOME! Hot showers WITH Hecklerboys wife!!! I'll be there early


I took a picture of my wife for you Capt.
She says she's really looking forward to meeting you:thumbsup:


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Hecklerboy said:


> I took a picture of my wife for you Capt.
> She says she's really looking forward to meeting you:thumbsup:


Hope she remember's her bonnet. :eekster:


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's what she bought me. It heats the water up pretty good. Around 100 degrees.
The water pressure is pretty good too.
I'm working on a hands free setup.
Everyone just needs to chip in with "D" cell batteries and propane and we'll be good to go.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

AAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH! [looks for something to gouge out eyes]

That pic is almost more disturbing than the corpse that was mauled by the bear.

Aside to chili - You don't have any off days next week, do you? I'm leaving for Canaan on Monday, although if you wanted to make a day trip on Saturday I could probably stick around a few more days. Guess I could find *something* to do if I were to be stuck in Canaan for an extra couple of days.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

bump,bump,bump


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Did I hear Capt_phun stu... stu... stutter ? ?


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Matilda, What's that line? *Just do it !* I'm sure there will be some of us that don't mind taking our good ole time. My Son does pretty good for 11 but I'm used to staying back with him. We still have a blast and get lots of pics too. And of course I'm sure I'll make it back to camp in time for a few brew. I'll be sure to bring several and plenty of other refreshment to keep the little guy happy. Hope you can make it.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Hecklerboy said:


> Here's what she bought me. It heats the water up pretty good. Around 100 degrees.
> The water pressure is pretty good too.
> I'm working on a hands free setup.
> Everyone just needs to chip in with "D" cell batteries and propane and we'll be good to go.


Just put 15 "D" batteries in a box to bring. How many do you think we might need? Needless to say I have access to a few.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

outdoornut said:


> Just put 15 "D" batteries in a box to bring. How many do you think we might need? Needless to say I have access to a few.


That should be plenty. I'm bringing a few myselft.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*Important Question for Shufflers....*

Was up in Canaan Valley for a few days this week. Ran into Willie and Brian of Mountain State Brewery after the derailleur explosion on Canyon Rim. Got an informal tour of the brewery and sampled all of their offerings. They told me I could get a half barrel of any style for $110. That's about 7 cases. Instead of all of us buying tons of bottles/cans and keeping them cold and then disposing of them, should we just consider a barrel? Anybody going through the Thomas/Davis area able to pick up the keg if we do get one? I'll have it paid for and all, just need a lift, maybe. I'm really fond of the IPA, the stout is really drinkable, but probably not a good pick for hot summer riding. The Pale Ale is good, as is the wheat, but again, I'd have to vote for their IPA. What do you folks think?


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

That sounds great unfortunately I can't handle drinking from a keg. I would spend more time running back and forth for the "restroom" than I would spend by the fire.  I'd be happy to chip in never-the-less though.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

LowCel said:


> That sounds great unfortunately I can't handle drinking from a keg. I would spend more time running back and forth for the "restroom" than I would spend by the fire.  I'd be happy to chip in never-the-less though.


No problem, Low, I've got you covered. I'll bring a pitcher along. That way you can drink from the pitcher, not the keg. You don't have a problem with pitchers, do you? If so, I know a neat trick for bottles and cans, too!


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

davis said:


> Was up in Canaan Valley for a few days this week. Ran into Willie and Brian of Mountain State Brewery after the derailleur explosion on Canyon Rim. Got an informal tour of the brewery and sampled all of their offerings. They told me I could get a half barrel of any style for $110. That's about 7 cases. Instead of all of us buying tons of bottles/cans and keeping them cold and then disposing of them, should we just consider a barrel? Anybody going through the Thomas/Davis area able to pick up the keg if we do get one? I'll have it paid for and all, just need a lift, maybe. I'm really fond of the IPA, the stout is really drinkable, but probably not a good pick for hot summer riding. The Pale Ale is good, as is the wheat, but again, I'd have to vote for their IPA. What do you folks think?


Count me in to chip in a few bucks. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

davis said:


> No problem, Low, I've got you covered. I'll bring a pitcher along. That way you can drink from the pitcher, not the keg. You don't have a problem with pitchers, do you? If so, I know a neat trick for bottles and cans, too!


Ahhhh.....well in that case............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Matilda the Hun said:


> Who said you have to go back and forth?? You're a guy, right?


Ummmm.......well all beer makes me do that, draft seems to make it come out the other exit. I'm sure my fellow campers would prefer I didn't do that campside. However, in the past it has been proven that trailside is perfectly acceptable.  It gives c&b opportunities to tell his famous stories. :madman:


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

LowCel said:


> It gives c&b opportunities to tell his famous stories. :madman:


Is that an invitation to tell some???


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

It was voted on and it was a unanimous decision. You have been issued a formal gag order. I would like to say that I was pulling for ya but that would be a blatant lie.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

davis said:


> Was up in Canaan Valley for a few days this week. Ran into Willie and Brian of Mountain State Brewery after the derailleur explosion on Canyon Rim. Got an informal tour of the brewery and sampled all of their offerings. They told me I could get a half barrel of any style for $110. That's about 7 cases. Instead of all of us buying tons of bottles/cans and keeping them cold and then disposing of them, should we just consider a barrel? Anybody going through the Thomas/Davis area able to pick up the keg if we do get one? I'll have it paid for and all, just need a lift, maybe. I'm really fond of the IPA, the stout is really drinkable, but probably not a good pick for hot summer riding. The Pale Ale is good, as is the wheat, but again, I'd have to vote for their IPA. What do you folks think?


How far is Thomas/Davis from Staunton, VA? I'll be in Staunton in thursday and be heading over to the campsite after f'in work. If it is on the way I could swing by. let me know.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Capt_phun said:


> How far is Thomas/Davis from Staunton, VA? I'll be in Staunton in thursday and be heading over to the campsite after f'in work. If it is on the way I could swing by. let me know.


Too far. Thanks for the offer though, Capt. I may just go myself on Tuesday, just because. Chili is probably the only person that would be in that area but I'll probably just be going myself. Still thinking about two different 1/4 barrels instead of one 1/2. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*The Penalty for Sneaking a Ride before the Shuffle !*

Rode some trails around Davis WV on Saturday and had a great time. The we decided to check out the trails around Gauley Mountain on Sunday. Gauley Mountain was a bit muddy because of all the rain the past week but was lots of fun. :thumbsup: I haven't ridden here for a few years. Bear Pen had a good bit of debris on it from this winter and Red Run? Well, it's Red Run. :skep:

Of course Hecklerboy may have put a hex on anyone who might ride the trail before the shuffle.  Just kidding Hecklerboy.... We were only about 1 mile down Red Run when an Evil Tree Branch From Hell grabbed my chain in a death grip and finished determining our route from that point. :nono:

That's what I get.. :madman: Sorry guys and gals..... 

I now know what a Custom Pocahontas County Red Run Naturally Induced Single Speed Modification is.... 

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=25717&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=25718&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=25719&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=25721&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=25723&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=25702&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

We had a great time anyway and my son learned a great lesson. Not to sweat the little things and you can still enjoy the beauty that WV back country has to offer.

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=25722&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Hope to see everyone in a couple weeks.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Been there done that. On Red Run no less. Busted my derailluer and had to do major trail side bike surgery to get it running again. Still my favorite trail though.
Man I can't wait to ride with everyone in a few weeks. Hopefully this will be the best Shuffle yet.



outdoornut said:


> Rode some trails around Davis WV on Saturday and had a great time. The we decided to check out the trails around Gauley Mountain on Sunday. Gauley Mountain was a bit muddy because of all the rain the past week but was lots of fun. :thumbsup: I haven't ridden here for a few years. Bear Pen had a good bit of debris on it from this winter and Red Run? Well, it's Red Run. :skep:
> 
> Of course Hecklerboy may have put a hex on anyone who might ride the trail before the shuffle.  Just kidding Hecklerboy.... We were only about 1 mile down Red Run when an Evil Tree Branch From Hell grabbed my chain in a death grip and finished determining our route from that point. :nono:
> 
> ...


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I pulled a trick similar to that this past Saturday. I was doing a climb when my chainring decided to hold my chain an extra second or two. Next thing I knew my rear tire was sliding. Once I took a look at it the derailleur was stuck in the spokes. I ended up getting to replace a derailleur, derailleur hanger, chain, cable, housing and crankset.  Still not sure why the crankset decided to start chainsucking now, oh well. Better to have this happen now then at the shuttle. 

Now if I can just get about five more flats out of the way.........


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*completing the trilogy...*

It must be true. Bad things come in threes. Last week we were in Canaan Valley for some riding. We decided to put off Plantation for Wednesday and headed out for our first ride on the Canyon Rim Loop. After checking out the Olson Firetower, we hit the singletrack. About a mile in, I noticed that the rhododendron had been cut way back, alleviating the claustraphobic feeling I would sometimes get going through that section. I yelled back to my wife that I was glad to see someone had taken care of it, because this is where I had lost a derailleur a few years back after wandering just a pinch too far to the right. As soon as I said it, I regretted it. Almost immediately I heard the sickening sound of metal teeth chainsawing into wood. Before I could brake it came: Crack/Pop/Brbrrbrbrbrbr. The derailleur was in two pieces. Wonderful. Removed some links and (yippee) I'm singlespeeding it. That lasted about a mile. Long story short; somewhere in the depths of the Blackwater Canyon lies a mangled chain. I'm really surprised as to how far it went. I would have never guessed that I could have thrown that sucker that far. But I was a bit perturbed, and that probably helped the distance. Lovely hike back to the truck. Next stop: Mountain State Brewing Company. I put a hurting on the IPA's that afternoon.

Stopped and got a replacement derailleur, chain, and cable from Joey in Elkins on the way home. They're still in the boxes, and I've been doing the road thing since. Just got back in a few minutes ago from a great ride across the Scenic Highway. Was planning on an out and back, but ran into some acquaintences at the Cranberry Visitors Center and they gave me an attitude adjustment. Then, just for good measure, they adjusted it some more. Needless to say, I ended throwing the bike in the bed of their truck and getting lift back across.

On an unrelated topic, how does everyone feel about mole poblano chicken? Maybe we'll have a mexican night and wing night this year. See ya'll soon!


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Woohoo!!!!!!! Only two weeks to go. So how many people are definintely going to be there and how many maybe's?


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

LowCel said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!! Only two weeks to go. So how many people are definintely going to be there and how many maybe's?


I am a definite. I just ordered an extra hanger after reading all of these horror stories. After suffering the last 2 years on the ss, I'm determined to ride with gears this year and show you all I can ride uphill too. I'm actually in the best riding shape i've been in for years.

On that note however, I fell at work and sprained my wrist a week ago. It was the same wrist that has never fully healed due to the crash (read: fellover from a standstill clipped in) I had last year on Red Run. I'm staying off the mtb until the Shuffle so that I can be as fully recovered as possible. I'm still in a bit of discomfort and its easily aggrivated. I hope to get a good bit of miles in on the rail trail though just to keep in shape. I'm counting down the days.

I'll be placing on oder soon !


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll be there but not until thursday night. Save me a spot next to Davis so we can laugh in out tents at nothing inparticular.


----------



## BallBat (May 19, 2006)

Even though I won’t be riding this year due to my recent shoulder surgery, I hope to come up and camp Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I just went out and bought a new tent, not as big as casa de davis but bigger than my old one. I think I can actually fit myself and my clothes in this one!  I also broke down and bought an air matress, maybe I'll be able to get some real sleep this year!!!!

chili - When I was at Revenge of the Rattlesnake this past weekend some guy told me he had been in the area riding with you recently. Unfortunately I forgot to get his name. He said you were riding pretty strong.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll be there for sure. I'm looking at the red X's on my calendar at work.
I've never seen 2 weeks take so long.
Heading into the backcounty this weekend to camp and fish as well.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

My Son and I will be there. We are planning on being there all week since that is one of my vacations. I'm not going to ride any of the trails till the shuffle after what happened memorial day weekend on Red Run.   Wouldn't want to start the hex all over again. 
LowCel and Davis might start throwing rocks at me if I do that again. :nono: I'm hoping since it comes in three's it should be over. But I have an extra derailleur hanger and plenty of sram power links just in case. :thumbsup: See everyone there.

Hecklerboy; FYI, I have 15 D batteries and at least 4 extra propane tanks that I usually don't carry. LowCell may need that water pretty hot to wash that bike.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Hell, if all of you are coming I guess I'll go too.  Still don't have the SB running. :madman: Just got off of the phone w/Chili and he reminded me that a new chain and an old cassette aren't always the best of friends. So I guess I'll lose another $50 or so on that. But it will be worth it just to ride with everyone. How about our southern friends in Alabama and the Carolinas? Y'all gonna be able to make it?


----------



## Futurepath (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm planning to be there as well. Of course won't be there till around Thursday evening around 3pm or so. Have to leave Saturday evening. Sounds like good times!


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

outdoornut - Glad to hear you are going to be joining us. Tell your son to remember to rest a little before the ride though, don't ride 20 miles before hand like spencer.  I still think he rode more before the race than I did during.

I'm planning on bringing a couple extra propane tanks as well. My bike really prefers to be steam cleaned.


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

LowCel said:


> chili - When I was at Revenge of the Rattlesnake this past weekend some guy told me he had been in the area riding with you recently. Unfortunately I forgot to get his name. He said you were riding pretty strong.


I'm guessing it was either Jamie or Danny. I was actually considering that race with the same goal you had in mind, then tragedy struck and I couldn't swing it on top of the whole wrist thing. How did you make the connection that we knew each other...the jerseys I'm guessing ?


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

chili said:


> I'm guessing it was either Jamie or Danny. I was actually considering that race with the same goal you had in mind, then tragedy struck and I couldn't swing it on top of the whole wrist thing. How did you make the connection that we knew each other...the jerseys I'm guessing ?


Honestly, I have no idea how me made the connection that I would know who you were. He just stated that he was up there riding with Jason, then he clarified and said chili. It was kind of out of the blue. I asked him if you were ever able to get the bike to work properly or if you still had to adjust it every ride and he mentioned that you had put a derailleur hanger on it and added some gears.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*Bump response.*



LowCel said:


> outdoornut - Glad to hear you are going to be joining us. Tell your son to remember to rest a little before the ride though, don't ride 20 miles before hand like spencer.  I still think he rode more before the race than I did during.
> 
> I'm planning on bringing a couple extra propane tanks as well. My bike really prefers to be steam cleaned.


LowCell, Know what you mean. :nono: He wore me out just watching him. He has pretty much talked himself out of running in the Classic now. I'll keep trying to explain to him how to ride "his ride" and not try to beat everyone at the beginning or wear himself out prior to. But it will be his choice. I'll be changing his cassette this week to improve his climbing ratio so it's possible he'll change his mind after he tries it. I'm still planning on it though, every race needs a sweep rider.  

He's getting a little nervous about the Shuffle. I told him not to worry about it and plan on camping and riding like we always do, just enjoying it with others who love the same sport. He likes riding with others when we do so, so I believe the Shuffle will be a good experience for him. Already getting our stuff together since we will be away from home for about 9 days. Gettin' anxious.............:thumbsup:


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*Wipe your chins when done.*

Only a primer - Ten days to go !


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Davis,

Any chance for a night ride? Just wondering if I should bring my lights.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> Hey Davis,
> 
> Any chance for a night ride? Just wondering if I should bring my lights.


Bring 'em if you want, others might be bringing them as well. I don't own any, but that doesn't have to stop anyone else.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm bringing my lights, so maybe we can get in a short ride one night.



crashedandburned said:


> Hey Davis,
> 
> Any chance for a night ride? Just wondering if I should bring my lights.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll pack my lights as well. Better to have them and not need them than need and not have.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey check the Virginia board for a Douthat warm-up this thurday. Can't wait to Shuffle!!!


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

LowCel said:


> I'll pack my lights as well. Better to have them and not need them than need and not have.


Anybody have an extra set ? I could probably be persuaded into a night ride... drunk and naked perhaps ?


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

chili said:


> Anybody have an extra set ?


I've got a couple. Dig evolution:Classic and trail rat. I can loan ya one.



chili said:


> I could probably be persuaded into a night ride... drunk and naked perhaps ?


Drunk? Sure. Naked? You're kidding right? :skep: This is an all sausage fest last I heard. Do I hear a banjo? :eekster:


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> I've got a couple. Dig evolution:Classic and trail rat. I can loan ya one.
> 
> Drunk? Sure. Naked? You're kidding right? :skep: This is an all sausage fest last I heard. Do I hear a banjo? :eekster:


Thanks.

Where's your sense of adventure? I was really only thinking half drunk and half naked. I'd at least wear a helmet, gloves and shoes. I'm confident in my sexuality, so don't worry...it's hetero. When is Davis going to start recruiting some women though ?


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Every year this night riding topic comes up and every year its Rick from AL that does the ride. The idea comes up in the morning "hey night ride" tonight. Then after riding all afternoon we get back to the camp, crack open some beers, listen to Chili's "bird call'' and then vegetate in the camp chairs around the fire. 
Someone will mention "oh night ride" and then the excuses come out:
"too drunk", "too tired" , "too wasted", "too tea-bagged by Ball-Bat", etc etc. 

So 10 days before the shuffle and the first whisperings of "night ride" I will come out and say "too freaking lazy to care" and slouch back into my camp chair wasted  Y'all have fun on them thar night rides, I'll drink another one for y'all and listen to some Ball-Bat stories instead.


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

Matilda the Hun said:


> Well, I WAS thinking about coming down Sat if I felt okay post-call....
> 
> But now I'm thinkin' - hmmm, maybe not so much.


Awwwwwwww........c'mon. I don't want to scare anybody away, so... I promise to get naked before Saturday. Deal ?


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Matilda the Hun said:


> Well......Okaaaaaay. Still depends on how Fri Nite call goes. I'm a can't ride fer sh*t noob anyway, so it's not like y'all will be missing anything if I don't show.
> 
> You can always wait to do the nekkid ride until I am too drunk and tired to care WHAT ya do.


Where is this rendezvous??

CT


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Capt Tripps said:


> Where is this rendezvous??
> 
> CT


Slatyfork, WV. I know that's a "fur piece" from Idaho, but we've never had an Idahoan in attendence, so you could be the first! Granted, gettin' nekkid in the mountains of Appalachia will conjure up images of squealing pigs, but we're much better armed than those fools in the movie were. 

I'm getting ready. Getting the SB back tomorrow and currently working on excuses for sweeping each ride. Gotta call the boys at Mountain State Brewing. Got plenty of firewood. Got the corn juice. Planning on airing out the tent. Need to find my "bird call". Welcoming committee will be arriving Tuesday just for good measure. Gonna get my arse whipped by Capt. Phun at Douthat this Thursday. Yeah man, I can't wait. Just posted a notice for the Shuffle over on the DirtRag site for good measure. Shuffle on!


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*Again, when exactly is everyone arriving?*

Talked to chili, he'll be there with the welcoming committee on Tuesday night. Just got off the phone with the Captain, he'll be in Thursday. Futurepath is coming Thursday afternoon, I think. What about the others? LowCel, HB, crashedandburned? Matilda, hope you can make it for a ride or two. There's no egos here and God knows it's never a "race" atmosphere, just pure fun. I'm sure you'd love to se the trails and met some folks. ON, when exactly are you and your son coming in? Trying to figure out a ride schedule. Captain should be in for Thursday's ride, and he said he wants to do Red Run for sure, and also wants to re-do the infamous Bear Pen/Boundary excursion. However, when we do that one, we'll go out and down a different way that will miss that last mile out to Bannock Shoals. I'm thinking we'll go out towards Turkey Point and take that elevator descent back to the campground. HB: perhaps we should check that out this weekend with our saws just so we have a heads up on what its like now. It's been a while since I've been up there. A bunch of guys from Philly are getting into ERTC Thursday and want to do a ride with us, so all of that being said, here's what I'm tentatively thinking:

Tuesday night - get loaded
Wednesday - Pocahontas/Kennison/South Mountain/Bear Pen
Wed night - see Tuesday night
Thursday - Sharp's Knob/Prop's Run ?
Thursday night - see Wednesday night
Friday - Gauley/Bear Pen/Boundary/Turkey Point
Friday night - Mexican night (and possibly get loaded for good measure)
Saturday - Gauley/RED RUN/West Fork/TEA CREEK MT (WOOHOO!)
Saturday night - WING NIGHT! (and ya can't eat wings w/o beer)
Sunday - Rimel area?

Comments, concerns, complaints, suggestions?

Sure hoping we see our buds from NC and Alabama. LowCel, since you're bringing chili a case of goods, maybe you should throw another mixed case in the trunk. Captain's jonesin' for some chow-chow and I love it too. I think you called it Piccallily or something? And maybe some green tomato stuff in the other half? We'll pay ya for it, of course.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks good but I won't be in until thursday evening. Work beckons so I got the shaft on this years shuffle. I'l just have to drink extra hard to make up for the two missed days


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

BMF and I are still working out some last minute details related to work. We plan to be there, but like the good captain, we may not make it until Thursday PM. The ride list looks great and having a mexican night and a wing night is over the top!

Jack


----------



## Futurepath (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm going to try to get off work and come up Wednesday. Have to be home by Saturday (other priorities) so would need to leave Friday evening. If I can't get off work that Wednesday than I'm not sure what's going to happen. Keeping my fingers crossed. I really want to make that Kennision ride.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

I plan to be there around wed evening/night. Depending on whether or not I go to work that day. You're gonna be a the teacreek campground right?


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm planning on leaving work around noon on Wednesday so I should be there by three or four. Try to keep some room for me at the main camp. I plan on bringing the white easy up as well (the white canopy thing I brought last year to cover the food table and everything else.

I'll do my best to bring some goodies for the community to snack on. It shouldn't be a problem. Chili, get ahold of me to let me know what you are going to need me to bring for you.

How many propane cyclinders do you think we will need for the shower? I can pick up a few extra if necessary.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll be there around noon on Wednesday.

Davis, give me a call Friday night or Saturday morning to setup a time to meet.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Davis, 

My Son and I are planning on being there Sunday the 18th late evening depending on how late we leave the race at Calhoun County. We usually go to the left across the bridge to sites 6, 7 or 8. We stayed at # 8 on Memorial Day and liked it. May try to get that one again since it is right across from the water pump. We'll be there Monday at the latest barring any difficulties. If you need me to save a particular site I have an extra tent I could throw on it to preserve the site. 

Is there a particular area (Sites) you like to procure for the shuffle? 

If the welcoming party needs some help setting up I'll be in the Green over Silver Dodge PU with hitch mounted bike rack. 

I have already packed 15 D batteries and 4 extra propane tanks for the shower.


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

*I'm responsible..bwahahahahaaaaaaa...*

Maybe you wouldn't mind stopping and getting some ice when you think you're at the last available place to do so? Depending on where you're coming from, I'm sure Davis can tell you where that would be. I'm sure somebody will need it. We always do. It's a ***** driving 30 min. to go get some and I hate having to take it from the food cooler to keep my beer cold.

Thanks.

Damn. I've been edited without editing myself.


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

For anyone getting there early...try to get some spots along the creek so we can take a bath after our rides. Plus the soothing sound of Tea Creek helps me sleep off all the booze!


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

*PA chiming in...*

Hey all,

I guess I'm the spokesman for the PA contingent. We'll be staying at ERTC's Hemlock Cabin, over near Snowshoe. (Sorry, the rest of the crew wanted posh amenities, not camping). Anyway, we'll be arriving midday Thursday and doing a warm up ride of some sort. We plan on riding with you guys at least one day. It looks like Friday and Saturday are the choice days. Which would you guys recommend we attend? We're all capable riders (there are 8 of us).

Really important question: where is the closest place to ERTC to buy, erm, supplies (beer, ice...)?

How are the trails there? Dry? Muddy? The pics posted show some moisture, is that still the case?

Looking forward to meeting you all.

(Capt_Phun, thanks for pointing me to this thread from the WV forum :thumbsup: )

Jeremy


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Jeremy-

The Red Run/Tea Creek Mt day is probably the day everyone coms for, so I'd recommend that day. I'm almost postive those pics by OutdoorNut were from the top of Bear Pen, and those holes just don't dry out. OK, they were totaly dry in August of 2002, but we had a drought that year. Our trails are in really nice shape.

4 miles north of ERTC is the intersection of #219/#66 and there you'll find the Big Springs Market and an Exxon. That's the closest ice/beer/gas to ERTC.

Captain, two things: One, that small bruise I picked up at Douthat yesterday is now the size of a small grapefruit and is rather painful. Two, you should have came home with me instead. I managed to pick up a full bushel of vegetables before I even got home. Oh the irony. :winker: :yesnod: :ihih:


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

I told you we should have went to that BBQ joint. Make sure you bring some fresh veges for me. On the way back there was a small roadside market and a very nice looking young girl selling some cucumbers, tomatoes, cantaloupes. I mean I was in the freaking middle of nowhere and some little country girl selling fruit. I was half tempted to turn around and give her the "mmmm you have some nice melons here". You wouldn't happen to be Amish would you???


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Davis,

Please email me at jst169 at psualum dot com. I'd like to arrange a time and place to meet you on Thursday. We are staying at ERTC's Hemlock cabin, which is actually near Snowshoe. If we can't check into the cabin when we get there, we'll try to take a ride from ERTC, then check in when we get back. Please email me a phone number I can reach you at. We're aiming to get to ERTC around 2pm. Do cell phones work around there? Probably not...

Jeremy


----------



## Futurepath (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey guys,

I want to make it up for Thursday's ride so what would be a good time to get there. I imagine ya guys start the ride once everyone's hangover goes down a bit...


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

From what I remember the rides generally start between 10:00 and 11:00. That gives everyone time to get up, stumble around a bit, make fun of davis for kicking the post, and get something to eat.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Woohoo..........less than 48 hours to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

LowCel said:


> Woohoo..........less than 48 hours to go!!!!!!!!


I hear ya.







I was hoping to get an early start, but I forgot that I've got a meeting that I can't really blow off at 9:30am.







Well, my truck will be packed and ready to go right after the meeting.







Can't wait! 5 days w/o work, Maryland or Wendy!







Just riding and partying!


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

This is terrible, but could someone post a refresher on some directions from Charleston? I've lost mine and the only way I really know is to go all the way to Marlinton and then hit the scenic highway. I hate to go that far out of my way.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*Weather Report*

Guys might want to pack a raincoat just in case!

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USWV0697?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

LowCel said:


> This is terrible, but could someone post a refresher on some directions from Charleston? I've lost mine and the only way I really know is to go all the way to Marlinton and then hit the scenic highway. I hate to go that far out of my way.


I-79 North to Exit 57
US 19 South to Summersville
Take left at 6th red light onto Rt 39 toward Richwood.
Drive 30 minutes to Fenwick intersection at bottom of mountian.
Take right toward Richwood
Go through the metropolis of Richwood and continue on Rt 55 toward Marlinton.
Turn left onto Highland Scenic Highway at Cranberry Mtn Visitors Center
Turn right at bottom of long downhill (Tea Creek Camp Ground)
Follow signs to campground.
Look for drunk mountain bikers stumbling over rocks and post.
Arrive Slatyfork Shuffle
Drive Time: 3.5 hours.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Less than 24hrs to go people









Jack Danials....check, Bike....check,, gross ex-wife story....check. JUST KIDDING!









Davis, whats the schedule? I hope to be there between 3 and 5 pm.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks Hecklerboy!

Anybody feel like having steaks tomorrow night? I picked up eight sirloins so hopefully that will be enough to go around. Hopefully we can convince one of our camp cooks to grill them for us. (hint hint davis and chili)


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

you all suck. Save some food for me! You'll be riding and I'll be sitting in a staff meeting till 3pm tomorrow


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

Fellas, we can't make it. I got shanghai'd into working Thursday. It sucks to be me sometimes. Drink one for me and somebody take care of L.T.


----------



## Futurepath (Dec 30, 2004)

*Tricked again...Argh!!!*

Sitting at work looking forward to the Gathering, already packed and ready to load the car once I get home when I get a call from my wife about our Car. She took it to her Uncle the mechanic for a tune-up... The part on the car that suppiles lube to the axle is cracked and has ruined the axle. Basically, the car isn't safe to drive. I have another car but my bike won't fit the bike rack and no room in the car to place the bike.

Next year I will be scheduling those days off. At least I have the beach to look forward to in two weeks


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

WOW, another great shuffle. I'm always amazed by how much fun these things are. The people are great, the food is wonderful and the riding.....well there is no way to describe how great the riding is. We even got lucky on the weather, there was some rain but it really only affected one ride. For some of the guys none of the rides were affected.

I don't know about everyone else but I'ma already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Shufflers,

On behalf of the Philly guys, I want to thank you for your assistance before and during the Shuffle. We were pleasantly surprised by the quality of the markings on the trails, but it was still good to have someone with local knowledge suggest some routes to ride. Great job! 

We thoroughly enjoyed Saturday's water-fest, even the descent down Tea Creek. We will remember that ride for a while. I think I'm still finding mud and trail matter in places I didn't know existed...

It was great meeting you all in person and putting faces to (screen)names. Granted, I already forget who's who, but you get the point. I'll try to post some pics when I can. 

Happy trails to you all,

Jeremy
PS: my body is feeling the effects of riding my Niner out there...though I would never ride a different bike now.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Great seeing everyone again. Still hoping for a Douthat later this yr. My poor Titus is still mad at me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Quite a fun time minus the rain, the bugs, wet rocks and roots, everything that makes it the shuffle. Thanks to Chili for all the food, I am soo stupid for leaving all mine in the freezer. Thanks Davis for organizing this. 
Thanks to everyone else for the laughs, you boys sure represent West Virginia very well 

Getting there on a thursday night is no good. Next year I am getting there monday and staying a damn week. Davis, start your homework assignment, its due in two weeks: when historically is the driest week in Tea Creek?? Probably there isn't one.

I have a case of the Mondays and it is still f'in raining here


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Whooo ! What an awesome week we enjoyed at Tea Creek with the Slatyfork Shuffle being the highlight. It was great to finally put a face with those screen names and meet some really fine people. Special thanks to Davis for putting on a great gathering, to Chef Chili for the fine food :thumbsup: and to Hecklerboy and everyone else for being so patient with the side kick and I. We both enjoyed every minute of it and hope we are able to make the next one. I promise I'll brush up on the guitar for the next one. To sum it up -
*AWESOME !*

Never knew Tea Creek could be a whitewater rafter's mecca. Amazing what a little rain can do  :eekster:


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Ah heck, since we're all posting pics, here's some of mine.

Just hangin out









Now remember people, the PROPER place for you helmet is on your backpack to protect it in case you fall backwards! 









Props Run









Bruce and I at the bottom of Props. He got there first by about a half hour, I came along later. We changed, cleaned our bikes and had a couple drinks at the bar by the time the others got there!:thumbsup: 









Taking a break on the trail









Capt taking a break from the fun









Great view


----------



## Capt_phun (Jan 23, 2004)

Why is it that every year all the Shuffle pictures have me passed out in them? Most not be any fun at this thar thang.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Sorry about that. Photobucket seems to want to make certain pics extra large and I can not get it smaller no matter what I do. Matilda, if you'd like a copy of that pic I took of you, PM me your e-mail and I'll send it to ya. Great meeting ya.

I'm down loading some videos and will post some links to them later.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Here's a quick vid of capt-phun trying a creek crossing
https://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g31/blmoll/?action=view&current=creekridingMOV.flv


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Here ya go matilida, seems to be working right now.










And of course, our all wise and sober leader ready to lead us on a night ride!










Leaving teacreek










Little Scott ready to ride


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*A few more pics*

Just thought I would post a few more pics.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*More pics from Slatyfork Shuffle*

Just thought I would share a few more pics with the Shufflers.


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

*thought I'd add some pics*

Here are some from the Philly area perspective.

1. part of me on Prop's Run
2. bridge at the bottom of Prop's
3. Shufflers coming across a meadow on Tea Creek
4. Capt_phun (?) on the rocks of Tea Creek Trail
5. group shot of the Philly area contingent.

Hope ya like 'em! I've got more, but it's a pain for me to post them, so this will have to do for now.

Thanks for the great rides!

EDIT: OK, I uploaded the pics after some effort, but they still won't show up. WTF?!?! Any suggestions? How do I embed the pics in my text?

EDIT: I tried again and it's still not working. File size, type and image dims are all good...
Jeremy


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

JST169 said:


> Here are some from the Philly area perspective.
> 
> 1. part of me on Prop's Run
> 2. bridge at the bottom of Prop's
> ...


Jeremy,

You have to make sure the pictures are less than 195 kbs each and can be no larger than 800 X 800. I have to edit mine with my HP PhotoEditor and resize them and reduce the pixels a little to get them the right size. After they load, you should see them at the bottom of your screen above the upload image button. Once they are there, they should go. If they are too large they will not load completely. Hope this helps.

Edit: Sorry I didn't read your post good enough. If you are trying to label each picture and post, I was never able to get that to work either. It looks like Crashedandburned has that down. You might PM him to see if he can help. I'll watch for your pics. Sure was nice to meet most of you also and glad you enjoyed your riding.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I think the best / easiest way to post pictures is to open a free account at www.photobucket.com and host them there. Once you upload them just put the img tags around them and you will have it.

OutdoorNut ........... would the little dude like a little Boom for his cereal???


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Here are some of my pics for this years shuffle...*

Just some pics around the campfire and on the trail.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Some more...*

Some more pics.


----------



## scott24 (Jul 3, 2006)

I had a lot of fun on the rides and meeting everyone. My dad helped got me a screen name and helped my with my avitar so I can get on here sometimes. Thank you all very much especialy hecklerboy. I hope that is right my dad wrote them down for me. I like the pictures here too. It was real fun. Can't wait to the next time.


----------

